# bei alutech lackieren lassen



## querfeldein (1. Februar 2004)

hallo

was kostet es den einen nicht-alutech-rahmen bei alutech einfarbig lackieren zu lassen und in wie weit muss ich den rahmen vorbereiten, also muss ich auch alles selber abdichten?


----------



## fabu78 (2. Februar 2004)

Frag mal lieber hier nach!

www.rockenstein-gmbh.de

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (2. Februar 2004)

alutech lackiert nicht selber. die frage ist also, was kostet das lackieren bei der lackiererei von alutech? noch interessanter ist übrigens die frage, wie lange die lackierung dauert   

haller


----------



## Airborne (2. Februar 2004)

...nich das ich dem Herrn Schlender keine Arbeit gönne, aber lackieren tut der auch selbst nich. Reichlich umständlich das da hin zu schicken, damit er es weiter schickt....

Guck ma bei http://www.brandes-speckesser.de/ - die pulvern dir dein Bike nach Wunsch.

Torsten


----------



## AlutechCycles (3. Februar 2004)

hi, stimmt wir lackieren nicht selbst. lackierung ist aber möglich. geht bei 79 los. je nach farbe und aufwand. was solls denn sein?

gruß chris


----------



## Blackholez (3. Februar 2004)

Hi Chris, 

wie lange dauert denn das Pulvern so im Schnitt?
Ich hab da oben irgendwie so nen Unterton "rausgelesen".
Nicht dass ich dem Postboten tierisch auf den Nerv gehe - mein Schwein ist nämlich beim Pulvern. Und ich sitz schon mit schweiss-nassen-aufgeregten Händen da.

cu mal


----------



## anderson (3. Februar 2004)

ich hätts jetzt nicht zu fragen gewagt.

he, da bin ich aber froh, dass meine sau nicht alleine beim lackierer am haken hängt, sind ja schließlich rudeltiere.

haller


----------



## Blackholez (4. Februar 2004)

ne ich wollt ehrlich nur fragen, da war von mir kein Genörgel dabei. Es war einfach nur ne Frage. 

cu


----------



## AlutechCycles (4. Februar 2004)

Blackholez schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Chris,
> 
> wie lange dauert denn das Pulvern so im Schnitt?
> Ich hab da oben irgendwie so nen Unterton "rausgelesen".
> ...



Hallo, normalerweise gehts schnell mit dem pulvern. kann aber auch schonmal 2 wochen dauern ist immer son bischen von der auftragslage abhängig.

greetz chris


----------



## Blackholez (4. Februar 2004)

Alutech schrieb:
			
		

> Ha... schonmal 2 wochen dauern ....
> greetz chris




Huuuuuuuooooooooo arrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhh  
neeeeee -    - sag das das nicht sein kann oder ich erschiess mich. 
Hättt ich doch nicht gefragt - ich Idiot 
Wooooooo ich glaube Gott hasst mich - jetzt so ein Wetter - und dann so was. Ne ne ne ich spür so n Prickeln im Nacken ich glaub ich werd wahnsinnig. 
Ich hab bald 6 Tage frei - meine Frau meint sie hat mal wieder Bock runter zu kacheln (das Wetter ist Frülingshaft) und meinte fahrn wir in n Hotel neberm Bikepark - tags über im Bikepark abends schwimmen - sauna - morgens aufstehn - Bikepark, sauna... 

Meine Fresse ich hab immer gedacht ich bin noch am Leben - derweilen bin ich schon tot und verrotte in der Hölle - was hab ich nur in meinem vorherigen Leben verbrochen.


----------



## Flanders (17. Februar 2004)

2 wochen ist doch schon schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

